# Can I unlock a U.S. Cellular S IV to work with Verizon?



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the chance to get a US Cellular S4 on trade. Is it possible to get this to work on Verizon's network? If so, how?


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the answer is no. Verizon has a master list of all imei's for all Verizon phones, your device has to be on that list and since it is not a Verizon phone, its not on the list.

You can take a Verizon phone to gsm carriers because gsm carrier do not vet the imei's like Verizon.


----------



## Hadoukyuu (Oct 10, 2011)

steve.messer84 said:


> I have the chance to get a US Cellular S4 on trade. Is it possible to get this to work on Verizon's network? If so, how?


Call Verizon customer service and ask if the IMEI on your GS4 can be used on their network.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Vrz will not add other cdma phones to there network. You can probably take it to metro.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

